# Suche gutes Echtzeit-Strategiespiel



## WoH ELiTe (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute. 
Wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich ein gutes Echtzeit-Strategiespiel. 
Das spielt sollte "Realistisch" sein, sprich nicht sowas wie Starcraft, Warcraft... und eher in der Geschichte spielen. So im Mittelalter.
Am schönsten wäre wenn es Belagerungswaffen usw. geben würde. Das Spiel sollte nicht ganz so alt sein, also ab dem Erscheinungsjahr 2005 ^^
Stronghold-Reihe habe ich schon gespielt. Also wenn ihr mir ein gutes emphelen könnt, meldet euch. Wäre nett !!!


Mfg.Nick


----------



## vin vom Dorf (29. Dezember 2008)

Medieval II: Total War fand ich persönlich sehr geil,
wobei da halt rundenbasiert und Echzeit gemischt ist.

Soll heißen du baust dein Imperium rundenbasiert auf einer Weltkarte auf und kannst die (sehr schön inszenierten) Schlachten in Echtzeit schlagen.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (29. Dezember 2008)

Da kann ich dir die ganze "Age of Empire" Reihe empfehlen.


----------



## theLamer (29. Dezember 2008)

mein absoluter Favorit ist Herr der Ringe - Schlacht um Mittelerde 1



> Das spielt sollte "Realistisch" sein


...weiß aber nicht, ob das dazu passt,



> Belagerungswaffen


-Schleuder  }
-Katapult >}Mit Feuer-Upgrade
-Balliste
-Mine
-Rammbock
-[...]

greetz


----------



## willy (29. Dezember 2008)

ich find das 2er Besser, also Herr der Ringe: Schlacht um Mittelerde 2


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Dezember 2008)

Blitzkrieg 2, das spielt im 2. WK., ist historisch weitgehend korrekt und realistisch.

Blitzkrieg 2: Anthology: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Philster91 (30. Dezember 2008)

Wie vin vom Dorf schon geschrieben hat, ist Medieval II: Total War absolut geil (unten ein Trailer). Bald kommt mit Empire: Total War der 3. Teil der Serie raus, falls du noch nen bisschen warten kannst. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs5aDpjq0nM

BTW: Das ist die Ingame-Grafik.


----------



## d00mfreak (30. Dezember 2008)

vin vom Dorf schrieb:


> Medieval II: Total War fand ich persönlich sehr geil, wobei da halt rundenbasiert und Echzeit gemischt ist



Eigentlich kann man die Total War Reihe druchgehend empfehlen, auch wenn Shogun mittlerweile verdammt hässlich ist. Für ihn dürfte Rome: Total War das Passende sein, es kombiniert halbwegs gute Grafik mit moderaten Systemanforderungen. Es hat auch mit der Antike das m.Mn beste Szenario, und dürfte mittlerweile für einen Spottpreis zu bekommen sein.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvZWOG8QkOg​


Philster91 schrieb:


> Bald kommt mit Empire: Total War der 3. Teil der Serie raus, falls du noch nen bisschen warten kannst.



Empires wird der fünte Teil der Serie werden, es gab bisher nämlich schon: Shogun, Medieval, Rome und Medieval II 


Realistische Spiele, die im Mittelalterszenario, dürften ansonsten eher Mangelware sein. Wenn die Zeitspanne ned so wichtig ist, könnte man auch noch Company of Heroes und vll. Panzers empfehlen


----------



## aurionkratos (30. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenn der erste der beiden genannten ein wenig älter ist, sie sind immernoch Referenz und zudem ist die Grafik eigentlich OK:

Age of Empires II + III


----------



## taks (30. Dezember 2008)

Oder "Empire Earth AoC"
ist zwar auch bald 8 Jahre alt..


----------



## WoH ELiTe (30. Dezember 2008)

Wie läuft das mit dem rundenbasierten Aufbau ab? Kann mir das nicht richtig vorstellen


----------



## d00mfreak (30. Dezember 2008)

Gespielt wird auf einer Europakarte, welche in kleine Provinzen mit je einer Hauptstadt aufgeteilt sind. Der Besitzer der Stadt ist gleichzeitig der Besitzer der Provinz. In den Städten werden Truppen ausgebildet, und die entsprechenden Produktionsgebäude errichtet. Dort muss man auch Gebäude für Nahrungsversorgung und Tempel/Krichen errichten, damit die Einwohner glücklich sind, da sie sonst rebellieren. Wichtig sind auch Befestigungsanlagen, da der Gegner sonst einfach nur einmaschieren könnte. Truppen und Gebäude benötigen eine bestimmte Rundenanzahl, bis sie gebaut/ausgehoben wurden.

Die Truppen kann man pro Runde eine bestimmte Strecke weit bewegen. Wenn sie auf gegnerische Truppen oder Städte treffen, kommt es zu den Echtzeit-Schlachten, die im Video zu sehen sind. Auf Wunsch kann man darauf auch verzichten, und das Schlachtergebnis wird ausgewürfelt. Wenn man die gegnerische Armee in einer Belagerung seiner Städte besiegt, gehört die Stadt und damit die Provinz dem eigenen Reich an. Wenn man alle seine Armeen bewegt hat, klickt man auf "Runde beenden" und die anderen Völker sind dran, ihre Züge zu machen.

Das Spielziel ist es, in einer bestimmten Rundenanzahl Rom sowie 50 weitere Provinzen zu eroben. Dazwischen gibt es immer kleinere Missionen, die in Rome: Total War vom Senat, in Medieval 2 vom Papst vergeben werden. In Medieval 2 ruft der Papst auch ab und an mal nen Kreuzzug aus, dessen Ziel auch das eigene Reich sein kann, wenn man sich zu "unchristlich" verhalten hat. (Spielt man auf Seiten eines muslimischen Volks, wird stattdessen ein Jihad ausgerufen). Das kann man verhindern, indem man dem Papst fleißig Bestechungsgelder unterschiebt. Ist man beim Papst beliebt, kann man auch selbst das Ziel des Kreuzzugs wählen, und damit einem ungeliebten Nachbaren ordentlich Probleme bereiten.

Es gibt auch noch umfangreiche Diplomatie-Optionen, sowie diverse Einheiten-Typen, die ausserhalb normaler Schlachten nützlich sind. Am besten, du testest mal die Demos an, bevor die Erklärungen hier komplett den Rahmen sprengen 

Rome: Total War: Rome: Total War - Download
Medieval II: Total War: Demo: Medieval 2 - Total War - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Soulsnap (1. Januar 2009)

Was ich auch empfehlen kann ist Supreme Commander und das Addon Forged Alliance. Ist allerdings sehr Leistungshungrig, da man echt eine riesige Menge an Einheiten auf der Karte hat und dazu Akzeptable Grafik.


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2009)

spiel medieval totalwar II (bzw. februar 09 Empire total war)

du kannst zwar nich selbst irgendwie bauen sondern nur deine städte und burgen verwalten (wie oben erklärt) aber die schlachten und so sind erste sahne... sowohl von grafik als auch von effekten und spaßfaktor... und du hast ne riesige karte...

bei empire komm sogar echtzeit-seeschlachten dazu...

kann ich nur empfehlen... Rundenstrategie is zwar geschmackssache, aber die totalwar reihe is echt der hammer (meine meinung) hatte auch in tests ne echt gute bewertung


----------



## Schmiddy (1. März 2009)

Rise of Nations und dessen Expansionpack Phrones an Patriots.
Ich weis jetz nich wanns rausgekommen is aber es besitz eine durchaus annehmbare grafik ist realistisch gehalten und macht selbst nach dutzenden Spielstunden noch spass, egal ob gegen Freunde oder gegen den in vielen verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen einstellbaren Computergegner. Die Anzahl der maximalen Spieler beträgt 8. Ein freies Spiel beginnt in der Steinzeit und endet in der Moderne. Dazwischen befinden sich Zeitalter wie etwa die Klassik, das Mittelalter oder das Industriezeitalter. Es gibt über 20 verschiedene Nationen mit teills eigenen Einheiten und spezifischen eigenheiten. 6 verschiedene Rohstoffe stehen im Laufe des Spiels zur verfügung. Desweiteren ist auch ein Kampangenteil und ein Welteroberungsteil vorhanden welcher an ein Brettspiel erinnert. RON wie es oft abgekürzt wird kostet mit Erweiterung bei Amazon 6,99 Euro Rise of Nations - Gold (DVD-ROM) - (Green Pepper): Amazon.de: Games
Mit mein Lieblingsspiel


----------



## Lapeno (1. März 2009)

eindeutig Company of heroes und EINDEUTIG Warhammer: Dawn of war II !
dann noch Generals und wenn du dann noch zeit hast Starcraft


----------



## xaxa (9. März 2009)

warcraft3


----------



## M4A1 (10. März 2009)

die Panzers-Serie. Sehr geile Spiele, ist halt WW2. 
ODer C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3
Älteres:
Die Siedler, egal welcher Teil.
Faces of War (ein Leckerbissen und Geheimtip)

Gruß

Flo


----------



## Doney (13. März 2009)

hol dir ja nich empire: totalwar

zu teuer für die masse an bugs...


----------



## Schmiddy (16. März 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> hol dir ja nich empire: totalwar
> 
> zu teuer für die masse an bugs...



Meine Meinung!!!


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (2. Januar 2010)

Push ich suche auch


----------



## NCphalon (2. Januar 2010)

Ich empfehle auch AoE3


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Januar 2010)

^^
ich auch
Außerdem kann man Supreme Commander, C&C 3, oder WIC entfehlen

edit: oh ist doch ned die 1 Seite


----------



## herethic (2. Januar 2010)

KNIGHTS OF HONOR!!!
Das Spiel hab ich gespielt bis zum geht nicht mehr.Mittlerweile gibt es sogar par Mods.Bei einem kannst du den Kompletten nahen osten spielen.Kostet 10€ war aber in letzer Zeit auch mehrmals auf DVD's von Spielemagazinen.


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Januar 2010)

company of heroes
aoe II


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (5. Januar 2010)

Thx......


----------



## disaster-master (8. Januar 2010)

warte auf ruse. wenn die noch die balancing-probleme beheben wirds glaub echt gut


----------



## Azuroz (20. Januar 2010)

Mein Strategie Top Titel :
"Rise of Legends"
(Nachfolger von Rise of Nations).
Wenn man ein "wenig" Fantasy mag, ist es extrem geil!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Januar 2010)

Supreme Commander, wenn man einen entsprechenden PC hat und weiß wo man Mods her bekommt ist es einfach das beste Spiel.


----------



## hallihalli92 (20. Januar 2010)

Dann poste doch mal einige deiner Mod-/Seiten , damit wir Unwissenden auch dran teilhaben können.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Januar 2010)

Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance: Mods, Download Mods for Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance
der Experimental wars 
zusammen mit dem hier GPGnet :: View topic - [REL-FA] Blackops:Unleashed v3.2 08/21/09 latest release
und die Sorian AI Sorian AI 1.6.3 Download, Supreme Commander Forged Alliance X-Pack
Der 1. bringt neue T4 einheiten, der 2. jede Menge neue Einheiten und möglichkeiten und der 3. Verändert die Cheat KI in einer KI um die wirklich hart ist. Gegen der ist die normale KI nichts da dise wirklich inteligent ist. Alle Mods laufen bei mir zusammen ohne Probleme.

Wens Interessiert http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzXO4Q5MD1Q zeigt einige änderungen vom 2. Mod.


----------



## Gunna (22. Januar 2010)

Eindeutig die Panzers Serie. Für Phase II gibts reichlich Maps ...


----------



## munichlondon (21. April 2010)

Hi,
ich habe eine Rechner mit Intel Dual-Core E6600 CPU, ATI HD5450 GPU und Win7 32bit. Hat jemand von Euch Ahnung ob darauf Age of Empires 3 spielbar ist? Ich frage vorallem zwecks der GraKa...


----------



## boerigard (22. April 2010)

@munichlondon
Es gibt eine Demo zu AoE3, probier mal, wie die bei dir läuft:
Demo Versions: Age of Empires 3 Demo v1.1 - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com


----------



## strohmann (7. Mai 2010)

Company of Heroes ist meiner Meinung nach das Beste RTS-Game.
Die Gold Edition gibts schon für 10€


----------



## padme (8. Mai 2010)

strohmann schrieb:


> Company of Heroes ist meiner Meinung nach das Beste RTS-Game.
> Die Gold Edition gibts schon für 10€



da kann ich nur zustimmen, ganze nächte sind da schon draufgegangen


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Mai 2010)

ich auch, Company of Heroes ist das beste ! Wurde auch schon von der PCGH gewählt


----------



## yello7676 (13. Juni 2010)

ich bin eigentlich nicht der typ für Strategie spiele aber wenn ein Stratiegiespiel zocke dann nur Heroes of Might and Magic V das ist das genialste Spiel der welt


----------



## relgeitz (15. Juni 2010)

company of heroes ist cool (WWII Szenario), wenn es doch futuristischer und brachialer zur sache gehen soll dawn of war 2. letzteres ist jedoch futuristisch, das wollte du ja nicht. ich finde auch das DoW2 mehr taktik als strategie ist, es gibt eigentlich nichts zum bauen. 

AoE1-3 ist ziemlich nice, und CC:Alarm Stufe Rot (alle Teile) - letzteres ist wieder etwas fantasievoller, aber spielt im kaltenkrieg. 

Stronghold ist auch lässig, wenn du auf burgen und all sowas stehst, ist aber schon etwas älter, ich würde sagen 2002 oder so.


----------

